# i don't understand but want to



## bobbyj (Apr 17, 2011)

my pit's name is arieal we bought her from breeders in some wierd town"olde code bulldoggs", was the name of the kennel. what i don't understand is what my dog is for sure the lady told me that she was a razors edge. The Sire on the ukc paperwork says "Ripped from the olde code", and the Dame is " Black Diamond". can someone please help me out?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If its razors edge then you have an american bully most likely. can you list the other names on the ped or paste a photo of it here


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Post up the ped when you get it. You probably have an Am Bully but won't know for sure until I see ped and picture of the dog.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

if the papers say american pit bull terrier is that what they are cause im told one of mines ancesters (throwin Knuckles) is a bully so how do you know


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

If it's UKC paperwork it will say APBT because they don't recognise the bully as a breed yet. Have a look around the Bully 101 section for some more in depth information, mate. Lauren (pitbullmamanatl) runs it.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> if the papers say american pit bull terrier is that what they are cause im told one of mines ancesters (*throwin Knuckles) is a bully *so how do you know


IMO he's an Amstaff. Throwin Knuckles was used as the Razor's Edge foundation male so technically he was around before the term "bully" came into use.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Knuckles was Am Staff. He was a foundation RE dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Not every dog that has RE in the ped is bully as there were breeders in the 90s who used RE dogs but did not take their kennel in the bully direction.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok learning more when i get his papers ill post a pic and you guys let me know what ya think


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I could not find anything on peds online with those dogs a pedigree with more names will help.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

his sire is PR BLU_DINIS DEEZEL and his dame is PR STORMTROOPERPITZ PRADA these are my dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

i could not find any of those dogs in bully resource or peds online, you might have to wait for the 4-7 generation so we can look more.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I found a couple of Stormtrooperpitz dogs, but no Prada.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

bobbyj said:


> my pit's name is arieal we bought her from breeders in some wierd town"olde code bulldoggs", was the name of the kennel. what i don't understand is what my dog is for sure the lady told me that she was a razors edge. The Sire on the ukc paperwork says "Ripped from the olde code", and the Dame is " Black Diamond". can someone please help me out?


Your dog would be an "olde code bulldoggs" because that is who bred the dog. Your dog may have very well been bred from RE dogs some where in the linage, but unless the dog was bred by RE kennels it is not a RE dog, it just has them in its pedigree.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Without seeing a pedigree we can't tell you how the dog is bred or who bred what. When you get the pedigree post it up and we will look it over. Until then your guess is as good as mine. FYI if the dogs in your pedigree are all RE dogs it doesn't matter who bred it that's what the dog is. Once you get it back post it up and we will help you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Without seeing a pedigree we can't tell you how the dog is bred or who bred what. When you get the pedigree post it up and we will look it over. Until then your guess is as good as mine. FYI if the dogs in your pedigree are all RE dogs it doesn't matter who bred it that's what the dog is. Once you get it back post it up and we will help you.


:goodpost::goodpost: lol A lot of dogs in the beginning that carried the RE name were not even bred by Dave Wilson lmmfao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks bully/apbt lady lol. Boy I think I am catching a bad case of FT


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Thanks bully/apbt lady lol. Boy I think I am catching a bad case of FT


bahahahaha ditto!


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

This would be an example of a Razor's Edge Dog

Bossco

This would be an example of a dog with a Razor's Edge bloodline

Nuke

While there is nothing set in stone with the UKC about how a dog should be named on the pedigree there is a some common breeder's etiquette. That is why your dog does not have Razor's Edge in its name, because it was not _*bred by*_ Razor's Edge.

There were actually 3 people apart of RE.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your better then most of us if you think you can assume a dogs linage without first seeing the dogs pedigree and actually knowing the dogs in the pedigree and what's behind them. It's very premature and foolish of you to speculate otherwise. This thread is not about what makes a dog a RE dog we actually have plenty of information on this forum regarding the history of the line and the major players behind it. This thread is about helping a newbie break down his dogs linage and without seeing a pedigree no one hear can give him that information. To the OP if you wish to read up on the history of the RE line and the foundation dogs behind the line, we have some excellent threads here that will give you a better perspective.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32418-razors-edge.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

bobbyj said:


> my pit's name is arieal we bought her from breeders in some wierd town"olde code bulldoggs", was the name of the kennel. what i don't understand is what my dog is for sure the lady told me that she was a razors edge. The Sire on the ukc paperwork says "Ripped from the olde code", and the Dame is " Black Diamond". can someone please help me out?


Bobbyj I am very sorry for misunderstanding your question. I thought you wanted to know why your breeder told your dog was RE but RE was not on the papers.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> *Your dog would be an "olde code bulldoggs" because that is who bred the dog. *Your dog may have very well been bred from RE dogs some where in the linage, *but unless the dog was bred by RE kennels it is not a RE dog, it just has them in its pedigree.*


*
*

We don't know what his dog is because a pedigree has yet to be posted. Therefore without seeing a pedigree you can't make that statement.

And there are plenty of RE kennels breeding dogs who by linage are RE but do not fit the intended standard for the bloodline. If A dog is bred down from RE dogs that is what the dog is it does not matter who bred the dogs. Let's stay on topic if you want to go on another one of your rampages you need to start your own thread.

Thanks,

Sadie


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> [/B]
> 
> We don't know what his dog is because a pedigree has yet to be posted. Therefore without seeing a pedigree you can't make that statement.
> 
> ...


Another :goodpost: [email protected] rampages


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess I read it different and until the pedigree is posted there is no way to tell what is in there.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

I will post it as soon as it arrives


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> I will post it as soon as it arrives


Are you the same person from the original post??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

stay on topic please


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Remy, Razors Edge, etc.. Are not APBT bloodlines. These are only American Bully lines and any yard or breeder that says they are APBTs are not knowledgable enough to breed and are lying continuing the on going problem of misinformation


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

junkyard said:


> Sorry but its just all too common.


sad but true in most cases.



KMdogs said:


> Remy, Razors Edge, etc.. Are not APBT bloodlines. These are only American Bully lines and any yard or breeder that says they are APBTs are not knowledgable enough to breed and are lying continuing the on going problem of misinformation


While most of those dogs are American Bullies some are still within the UKC standards.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wait a minute who assumed you were lying? Where are you getting this information from? Did I miss something???


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

it was implied


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

By whom????


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nevermind I see who you are referring to. There is nothing wrong with asking for help. I couldn't read a pedigree to save my life 4-5 years ago now I am a pro. We will do our best to help you Lopez as soon as your paper's come just put them on up and we will help you. Lauren is really good with Bully peds she knows a lot of the dog's old and new so she can probably find every dog in the ped or most of them anyway. Don't worry we are all here to help!!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

my dear sadie a million thanks as soon as they arrive they will be posted


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No problem


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ARK_Kennel said:


> sad but true in most cases.
> 
> While most of those dogs are American Bullies some are still within the UKC standards.


While yes, some may fit within the standards it doesn't mean that they are any less American Bully. I have seen excellent looking classic bullies but in the end of the day, they are still Ambullies no matter how its cut.

There are very few bullies that can fit within standards of Staffordshire's and APBT's, people that own those should be proud to have a well conditioned, excellent build dog.. But i dont believe its right to call them something they are not.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> While yes, some may fit within the standards it doesn't mean that they are any less American Bully. I have seen excellent looking classic bullies but in the end of the day, they are still Ambullies no matter how its cut.
> 
> There are very few bullies that can fit within standards of Staffordshire's and APBT's, people that own those should be proud to have a well conditioned, excellent build dog.. But i dont believe its right to call them something they are not.


Good Posting Km :goodpost:


----------



## bobbyj (Apr 17, 2011)

thank you all for your help. she is about to have a litter and we are sending her papers with a dna kit so we can find out her generations. her sire is a blue gotti. we were just wondering about the papers so thank you all for the info. im trying to put picks on but wont let me for some reason.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bobbyj said:


> thank you all for your help. she is about to have a litter and we are sending her papers with a dna kit so we can find out her generations. her sire is a blue gotti. we were just wondering about the papers so thank you all for the info. im trying to put picks on but wont let me for some reason.


*OK...... I am wondering why you bred your dog without knowing the blood behind her and whomever she was bred with. "Blue Gotti" means nothing. There is Gottyline (Richard Barajas who started the line with Juan Gotty) and then there is Gottiline (which is Gottyline but Ed Shepard changed the spelling) and the chances of you finding out the blood behind her via DNA are slim considering not that many dogs are DNA profiled in the bully world (mainly bc of the whole paperhanging aspect). When you get her pedigree you will be able to find out more about her blood. Also, you stated the woman you got her from claimed she was RE then you say she is a Blue Gotti sooooo I just want to let you know it is my personal opinion that you had no business breeding her. I am not meaning to sound like a bish but this is the type of thing that just really irks me and I have to say something. If you do not know the blood behind the dogs you breed then you have no business breeding them. Every dog has at least 14 genetic defects and no dog is perfect. 

You purchased your dog from someone because you liked the dog yet know nothing about how that dog's line has produced so you could have any sort of defect pop up; you have bred a bunch of unknown factors by breeding her. I am not trying to be harsh but I think it should be said. I hope you do the right thing and sell the pups on a spay/neuter contract. Just because certain defects aren't present now who is to say 3 generations from now they don't appear.



* *You have already bred her so I am not going to keep going on about it and I hope everything goes well for the mama. Post up the pedigree when you receive it and I'd be more than happy to help you with it.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> While yes, some may fit within the standards it doesn't mean that they are any less American Bully. I have seen excellent looking classic bullies but in the end of the day, they are still Ambullies no matter how its cut.
> 
> There are very few bullies that can fit within standards of Staffordshire's and APBT's, people that own those should be proud to have a well conditioned, excellent build dog.. But i dont believe its right to call them something they are not.


I disagree. There are dogs that are RE that I would not consider Am Bully. Breeders in the 90s purchased them because of how well they were doing in the show ring; however, when RE went "bully" they chose not to go that route.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Can I just ask because I am confused are Lopez and Bobby J related on this thread??? LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Can I just ask because I am confused are Lopez and Bobby J related on this thread??? LOL


No, I don't think so. I think Lopez hijacked Bobby's thread lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!! Oh ok I was seriously confused there for a second like wait who am I talking to? LOL Then I remembered Lopez had his dog neutered so I was wondering how he managed to have a litter on the way wasn't sure if they were related... Thanks Lauren


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I disagree. There are dogs that are RE that I would not consider Am Bully. Breeders in the 90s purchased them because of how well they were doing in the show ring; however, when RE went "bully" they chose not to go that route.


Today that would be even harder to find than the expression "dime a dozen". There is no point in further confusing what is or isnt an apbt. Its VERY safe to say, RE is Bully. Period. Theres no reason to even debate this for the maybe handful of RE dogs out of thousands that may go side by side with an apbt.

To each their own but theres already too many people claiming their 60-120 dogs as apbt's when they are not. (there MIGHT be one out of a thousand "pit bulls" that are 60-65lbs to be apbt so i dont bother getting that detailed)


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

And to think my post was removed because of what i "implied" one outa two aint bad you know.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

junkyard if your post was for the original poster I apologize . I did after all post on someone elses thread I still learning sorry if I miss understood


----------



## bobbyj (Apr 17, 2011)

first the male is gotti line and is papered and he is part of the juan gotti line and ariel is the one that we are waiting on the paperwork. and not to be snobbish but the bred on their on. thats why i was asking about the whole bloodline. so my bad for making you irratated or mad, but i was just wondering because what if she is a very good bloodline? iwas just simply asking for help thats all.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Dont worry about me i just stereotype everyone.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bred on there own? I have 3 females in my home with 2 males and 2 of my females are in heat and none have bred on there own, why? because I keep them apart crated, dog runs, inside/outside ect. If you own 2 intact dogs of opposite sex you MUST be responsible and deal with keeping them apart. my male crys 24/7 and is seriously annoying during these few weeks but its part of this choice I made to have them intact. leaving them to breed on there own is just the same as you standing there setting it up. Ok lol done with that , moving on 

Do you have any pictures of the dogs ? would love to see them. If you need help posting pics just say , I use the photobucket I download to there and then resize to the 600x size and copy and paste the 'IMG' link to here. { I couldnt remember if it was you who asked how to post pics been reading alot of threads today lol }


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bobbyj said:


> first the male is gotti line and is papered and he is part of the juan gotti line and ariel is the one that we are waiting on the paperwork. and not to be snobbish but the bred on their on. thats why i was asking about the whole bloodline. so my bad for making you irratated or mad, but i was just wondering because what if she is a very good bloodline? iwas just simply asking for help thats all.


I always look at conformation and structure then I look at the pedigree. The American Bully needs no more breeders it needs a breed steward as the bully community is filled with people who have two dogs and just breed them and give no mind to the structure of the dogs they are breeding. Not directed at you personally.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I always look at conformation and structure then I look at the pedigree. The American Bully needs no more breeders it needs a breed steward as the bully community is filled with people who have two dogs and just breed them and give no mind to the structure of the dogs they are breeding. Not directed at you personally.


:goodpost:


----------

